# Invoices



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

Does anyone have a sample of an invoice that they send out to their customers that they could send me? I want to make mine look professional, but I am having a difficult time. My e-mail address is [email protected]

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Quick Books*

You really need to get Quick Books. You would be amazed at what I can do for you. Keep salt inventory, billing, Create invoices, Customer balances, etc.

Check out this link
http://www.1040accountants.com/qbhome.html


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll second that!!!


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

hmmm...I think I may have that, I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

If you don't have QuickBooks or Quicken you may have a program in your Microsoft word/office which can work but i agree with the QuickBooks.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I third that!

Anyone else here who doesn't use it? For the couple hundred bucks...it will save thousands, maybe even tens of thousands in the long run.

Stop waiting, if you are serious about business.....get it...now...go...run ...hurry!!!


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

I used MY INVOICES when I started out many years ago. Now I have grown into a much larger business and use Quickbooks PRO.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I use Blizzard Buster.


----------



## Tom Smith (Nov 8, 2003)

I currently use quickbooks and i like it alot !! But i want to make it so the bottom part is preforated so the customer can rip off the bottom part and return it with there payment.... anyone know how to do this .. do they sell preferated paper ?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Tom Smith said:


> I currently use quickbooks and i like it alot !! But i want to make it so the bottom part is preforated so the customer can rip off the bottom part and return it with there payment.... anyone know how to do this .. do they sell preferated paper ?


I just send the customer 2 copies of their invoice. One for their records and the other to return with their check.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

The Boss said:


> I use Blizzard Buster.


Me too! Excellent program! Miss 2 payments!


----------



## FireParm84 (Jan 20, 2005)

*quickbooks*

Does anyone have a copy of quick books that they want to share? private message me please


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I use Blizzard Buster as well. I have had it now for 3 or 4 years. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

This is just a question for the guys that send out two copies of one invoice.
Why do you do that? When they send the check back to you in the mail with QB all you have to due is pull up that customer and apply the payment. I personaly only mail out 1 invoice to each customer, some send it back others keep it and write the invoice number on the check.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I use Groundskeeper Pro which is a bigger verision of Blizzard Buster. I love it and say its worth every dime. When you print an invoice there is a tear off portion that they mail back with payment. Its set up to go in double window envlopes.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

MOW ME OVER said:


> This is just a question for the guys that send out two copies of one invoice.
> Why do you do that? When they send the check back to you in the mail with QB all you have to due is pull up that customer and apply the payment. I personaly only mail out 1 invoice to each customer, some send it back others keep it and write the invoice number on the check.


I do not send two copies..after I got QB that is. When they send there payment I type ALL the check info into quickbooks for my records. Also, in the notes section I put when the check was received in the mail and the date on their check. I keep track of the customers who pay before due-date, on-time, and consistently late. That way, when it comes time for applying late fees I'll let it slide on the customers that always seem to pay early/on-time.

Tom Smith,

I'm 97% sure they do. They being Intuit or whoever Intuit uses for their office supply. After all, you can create invoices through quickbooks for the envelopes with the clear plastic so when you fold the invoice and place it in the envelope the customers address appears. Don't see why they wouldn't due the perforation thing. You could cheat and just place a dotted line across the bottom of the page and type in small font "cut along dotted line" or something of the sort...


----------



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

*Brother FF*

*FireParm84* I tried to PM you but either your setup to not recieve PM's or IM not setup to send them. Either way, email me. I have a proposition for you.

[email protected]


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Tom Smith said:


> I currently use quickbooks and i like it alot !! But i want to make it so the bottom part is preforated so the customer can rip off the bottom part and return it with there payment.... anyone know how to do this .. do they sell preferated paper ?


Tom....Go to an office supply store (like Staples)...they sell a little hand held wheel that you can run across the paper that will do this for you. Seems like a little extra work, but if that's what you need, check them out. I've seen them but can't remember exactly what store they were in.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Did someone say proposition? I'm all ears.


----------



## winterangel (Aug 10, 2004)

LOve the quickbooks pro; have this for couple years now and going for the 2005 (pro) then just purchased clip classic to run the business. That will be it for software for three or so years

I only send one invoice and i get the same response, some send it back w/ payment and others keep it and put invoice # on the ck.


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

I use Quickbooks also. My invoices are sent out with a dotted line along the bottom that the customer cuts (or neatly rips) and sends back with their payment. I do not perforate them, and I have not had 1 problem with customers figuring out how to cut them for themselves. Works out good for both of us. I accept credit card, so on the receipt portion that they return, I offer a one time payment by credit card option, and also a quality survey (1-5 scale) to keep track of how we are doing.

Kevin


----------

